# coccidiosis



## chris purvis (Feb 23, 2004)

a local pigeon flyer has just came and visited my loft and has told me i have bad coccidiosis. i was wondering what is the best thing to use, that is not too expensice since i am only 15 and cant afford much.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

In the UK we treat pigeons with suspected cocci, and any new pigeon, with Appertex. One dose treatment per bird. I don't know if this is available under that name in the US - Foys or Siegels may carry it.

Its medicinal name is Clazuril.

(Other treatments available from Foys: Baycox, Coccivet, Albon and others)

John


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Alternative View*

Hello Chris,

It would be real simple to just order that magic bullet from your pigeon supply house. That is exactly what many pigeon fanciers do, keep a whole cabinet full of antibotics and cure what ever the bird may have.

I suggest a road less traveled, and here are my suggestions.

1) How exactly was your illness diagnosed ? Was an examination of the fecal material examined under a microscope ? 

2) What changes have you made to your loft management to prevent this in the future ?

3) My point is that well cared for birds should not be getting sick. I would attack the problem, and not the symptoms. If you treat these symptoms, without addressing the causes, then you will find yourself always treating for illness. 

If you want a good resource link :

http://www.chevita.com/ueberuns/e-index.html


Keep in mind, they want you to purchase their magic bullets. I am offering this link only because it provides some good information on various illnesses.

Developing and maintaining good health in pigeons, requires some time and effort. The alternative is to be constantly treating ill birds.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Are your birds off weight. Loose droppings. Going off feed and some dieing. Advanced cocidi, can cause this. It is more comman in the cooler months. And thrives in dampness. around waters. Sunlight and dry lofts kill and reduce it. A well lite loft. and dry floors you will not see it much. It will spread thru the waters. So cleaning them often. will reduce its spread. Most often at first just one or two will get it. if left and the conditions not taken care of it starts to spread. Sulmet works on this and not very high at all. about 8 dollars. use one teaspoon to a gal of water. And use it for 5 days. But like warren said. find the cause and work on that. And to me a well lite loft and dry one. you will not see this much at all. lighting can be from windows open wired windows. where good sunlight can enter the loft.


----------



## chris purvis (Feb 23, 2004)

they way the local flyer diagnosed them with coccidiosis is because in some of my nest boxes all of the droppings are very wet. it looked like someone had just pored water all in the nest box. all of the babies droppings looked like very wet and slimey worms. i did have one bird die the other day. none of my birds are going light though. thanks for all of the suggestions. chris


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Are you feeding your breeders pellets ?


----------



## chris purvis (Feb 23, 2004)

no sir, i am feeding them a seed mixture with some corn added to it.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If your young birds had it they would not make it very well. Perhaps the type of nest you use keeps more droppings in the nest. And the young are getting extra water. Are your breeders old birds. Sometimes older breeders will pump more water in the young birds. Say birds over 5 years old


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I read recently that wet nest can also be caused by hormone changes in the parents. Just had this happen with a young pair of fantails. They're healthy and so are the babies, but the nest sure has been wet--ugh. The droppings look normal but are surrounded by pools of liquid. I've also read that too much salt, causing parents to be thirsty and drink more, can cause wet nest. I switched grit brands and took away a new pickpot I'd gotten (which I suspect was high in salt) and things looks much better, though the chicks' droppings are still kind of loose. 

For future reference, it's a good idea to treat your pigeons for coccidiosis and canker about a month before you start breeding. Pigeon supply places sell mixed medications for treating canker and cocci, sometimes worms, too.


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Chris I would venture to say that if you had a "bad" problem that your youngsters would be dropping over, thats not to say that you may not have a problem.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Cocci*

Chris,

PS.

All pigeons normally have some cocci within their system. It is only when their immune system is running poorly, that the the bird becomes overwhelmed. Most pigeon fanciers run for the bottle,  to treat with antibotics. Again, this may be a short term solution. The long term solution is to learn how to maintain healthy pigeons.

Your birds are telling you, that they are not in picture perfect health. This is simply a sign, that you may need to review your loft management.


----------

